# diy arrow saw ?



## commander 318 (Feb 13, 2011)

idk but i use a cutting grinder with a thin blade or a dremel tool


----------



## doeroller (Aug 17, 2009)

Most arrow saws run at about 22,000. Probably ok at 30,000.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

22,000??? ..............30,000...... what kind of saw are you using??????? my arrow saw is "only" 8,000 rpm


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is one I built with an arrow square. 8,000-10,000 rpm
















Hutch


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

*Arrow saw*



Deer Eliminator said:


> Here is one I built with an arrow square. 8,000-10,000 rpm
> View attachment 1119835
> View attachment 1119833
> 
> ...


You have to post how you built this where you got your stuff nice set up


----------



## philhoney (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,
It all depends on the blade or cutting disc you intend using. At 30000 I assume you are talking about a Dremel type tool. The only bits that can run at that speed are the small burrs. Once you start using the bigger stones, wheels and sanding discs you need to drop the speed. The bigger the diameter the lower the speed.
I use an 1 1/4 cutting disc at the tools lowest speed, about 18000.
Phil


----------



## Elky_Man (Sep 12, 2010)

doeroller said:


> Most arrow saws run at about 22,000. Probably ok at 30,000.


Most arrow saws DO NOT typically run that fast. They are typically running about 5000rpm cheaper saws 8000rpm good saws and I have seen a few out there at 10,000rpm but I have use a 30,000 chop saw before and it worked just fine. Just don't plunge in down to fast and secure arrow near cut spot to keep wiggle down. Make sure arrow does not spin while being cut and you'll be fine.

Use a small thickness blade with a fine grain for best results. And u would recommend a arrow squaring and deburing tool as well G5 makes one that works pretty well!


----------



## Diesel81 (Nov 30, 2010)

What about a blade on an 8k rpm Apple saw? Does it have to be an actual arrow saw blade, or will a cut-off wheel work? Here's a pic of what I have:


----------



## Elky_Man (Sep 12, 2010)

As long as the diameter is the same and it's an all purpose blade it should work just fine. And as long as it's rated for at least 8k your golden. 

The cutoff wheel in the pic is fine it's rated to 25k and for steel (slightly more aggressive grit than an all purpose blade)


----------



## philhoney (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,
I'm sorry but I have to disagree with this.
If you cut straight through with the saw then you'll need a squaring tool to get it right as well as the risk of having carbon filaments hanging loose or an aluminium (I'm in the UKJ) burr that needs cleaning up.
If you set up your saw so that you have a solid stop (adjustable for length) at the nock end and advance the shaft gently into the edge of the cutting disc, rotating it against the spin of the wheel so that it takes 3 or 4 full rotations to cut through and then going past that point so that the end of the shaft is against the face of the cut off wheel (both still rotating) you will end up with a perfectly square cut.
I have cut alloy, carbon, alloy/carbon and glass fibre arrows with my saw based on a Dremel type tool with a flexi shaft and have always ended up with a perfectly square cut with no cleanup needed.
Phil

EDIT,
Cutoff disc not a saw with teeth.





Elky_Man said:


> Most arrow saws DO NOT typically run that fast. They are typically running about 5000rpm cheaper saws 8000rpm good saws and I have seen a few out there at 10,000rpm but I have use a 30,000 chop saw before and it worked just fine. Just don't plunge in down to fast and secure arrow near cut spot to keep wiggle down. Make sure arrow does not spin while being cut and you'll be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elky_Man (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey if it works use it. And I am not saying you need a squaring devise just saying that I'm a bit of a perfectionist and want the added security of a squared off shaft. That's all 

And to clarify yes I did mean an abrasive cut off wheel chop saw. Not a mitre saw with toothed style blade


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

John0341 said:


> You have to post how you built this where you got your stuff nice set up


I have plans not the greatest but if you pm me with your email I will sent the to you.

HUTCH


----------

